

Show HN: NPM MFP – A 3rd Party API for MyFitnessPal, Finally - azey47
https://www.npmjs.org/package/mfp

======
larssorenson
I'm more interested in the underlying API than than the node package.
Apparently it accesses your profile publicly, so there's no magic here, just
an API to construct the right URL. Maybe if it worked with a private diary it
might be more useful.

~~~
azey47
That's true. I've considered the possibility of creating an API based on a
headless browser that will allow a user to login and actually make changes to
a private diary, but the problem with that approach is that it would blatantly
stepping on MFP's terms of service, and would raise red flags with the company
as far as potentially compromising secure user data.

~~~
larssorenson
That does pose a problem. I guess given the situation this is definitely an
improvement, but seeing the underlying workings make it seem pretty easy to
implement in other technologies, given the simplicity.

